# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for August 2016

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*Very important*

*When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab's winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Ask a dream character to tell you a secret of a Dreamviews member of your choosing. ( example " Tell me a secret of PercyLucid's" ) (Saizaphod) 
*Basic Task ii* - Look through a microscope, what do you see? _(FryingMan)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Ask a DC if he/she wants to accompany you for the rest of the dream. Can he/she help you with your goals? _(RelaxAndDream)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Fly like superman. Find a plane and look through the window. Report what you see. _(priceleecushing)_  

*BONUS TASK!!* - Shrink yourself down and get swallowed by a DC, and then describe the adventure you encounter inside their body. _(spellbee2)_

----------


## Saizaphod

Once Upon a Time Life hahaha  ::lol::  I remember when I was younger, I always thought there were millions of those little yellow bad guys running inside my body whenever I had fever...

edit: Is the sneeze task active too?

----------


## PercyLucid

Hehehe yeah, those yellow guys are mean (but funnier than the blue bacillus hehe)

And thanks about the sneezing task, I thought you were fooling around (those yellow guys make you sneeze haha) but I see it was actually there, it was a typo so I removed it. Funny symbolism though haha.

----------


## Lang

Here attempt at bonus: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...27-2016-76658/

----------


## woblybil

OOH-OOH....I like Basic I  :tongue2:

----------


## woblybil

Completed Advanced Task I

I knew that wouldn't take long..

7/30
3:00pm
I had to clean up the final post because the orgy part was so nasty-nasty.
 I had been at an orgy and it was really messy and suspected it was a dream and then went next door to a "Free Love" meeting and was paired off by an instructor to a strange young.Blonde punker girl with too tight hair, black rings around her eyes and a very pale makeup job. She had been doing something with sex too and we both smelled like week old dead trout!.... We were supposed to be getting instruction on how to meet sex partners When I just blurted out, " This is all just a big dream,would you like to stay with me for the rest of the story?"
 It was obvious we were going to have oral sex immediately and I said "We gotta get cleaned up first, We smell like hell" I grabbed her hand and flew down hallways to different bathrooms with either no sink or no water in it and finally found a really dirty one that had standing water in a filthy sink but with no paper towels and I left her at the sink and went behind a short wall to a urinal to pee and thought about the urinal water but it was dry too, I got her by the wrist at the sink and we flew down more hallways lost and I looked out thru a crack in the boards of a wall and saw a familiar street below and said "I know this place, Were downtown" She asked "downtown where?" I said "I dont know but I know how to get home from  here where we can do stuff" I pulled her along and asked "Still wanna do it?" She said "Yes, Lets hurry" and we took off flying down the street still dragging her by the wrist when the damn train came by again.....

(That oil train ruining my dreams is about the only use I could find for an oil pipeline)  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

I can't delete posts?

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun!!!!!!!

----------


## gab

Ok, so it looks to me that only Woblybil has chained. Everybody else is getting clipped. Correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## dreamingaze

Ok.....I want my wings again this month.....!!!!!  I like the idea of asking a DC to accompany me throughout the dream.   ::D: 

Good luck, everyone!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Ok, so it looks to me that only Woblybil has chained. Everybody else is getting clipped. Correct me if I'm wrong.



Exactly  :smiley:  Trim away!

To the winged unchained:

It will only hurt a lot!

----------


## woblybil

> Ok, so it looks to me that only Woblybil has chained. Everybody else is getting clipped. Correct me if I'm wrong.



Now I feel guilty  ::evil::

----------


## gab

Got the *Basic - look through microscope* task





> I remember the looking through microsope task. I ask her where does she keeps her microscope. She says right under her desk. We walk over there and she looks for it for a while. It looks different than I expected when she sets it on a desk. She says I need to put my finger into a little hole so the device can collect my DNA. I'm like no way, I'm not doing that. She grabs a needle, pokes her finger with it and literraly pulls out a tiny string of DNA, haha.
> 
> I look into the microscope, not knowing what to expect. There is just blackness at first, then a black and white face of young Harry Potter appears. I'm like pffft, realy?



http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...m-basic-76797/

I was really hoping to get the airplane task and that's the one I practiced while falling asleep.

----------


## DoubleHelix

Hmmm...Gotta tell you those tasks seem pretty daunting to a beginner.  In one instance, you need to conjure a microscope, and another an airplane?  Jeez.   :Oh noes:

----------


## woblybil

> Hmmm...Gotta tell you those tasks seem pretty daunting to a beginner.  In one instance, you need to conjure a microscope, and another an airplane?  Jeez.



If you ask a DC to come along for the dream and they say no, Just say "It's my dream and you're coming anyway ....

----------


## gab

> Hmmm...Gotta tell you those tasks seem pretty daunting to a beginner.  In one instance, you need to conjure a microscope, and another an airplane?  Jeez.



I know you are being sarcastic but I have no idea why.

----------


## DoubleHelix

No sarcasm.  What you consider a basic task feels kind of daunting for someone with only 20 LD's under their belt despite 2 years of genuine effort and commitment.  Perhaps I should have more faith in my abilities, but simply preserving lucidity is sometimes a challenge for me at this juncture due to the infrequency of LD events. 

A LD is not such a mundane occurrence when they happen on the order of once per month, which, as you can see, is my average.  I've been here since April of 2014 and have 19 legitimate LD's. (I don't count anything under maybe 3 - 4 minutes).

If I managed to find or conjure up a microscope, I'd be pretty darned excited.  I'm still at the stage where I wander around in the dream and merely observe or let the dream take it's own course and hope to stay engaged so it doesn't fade too quickly or result in a spontaneous awakening.  I'm sure conjuring or finding specific objects must seem easy peasy to some.   I'm simply focusing on that particular basic task since the others seem well beyond what I've managed to accomplish in my handful of prior lucid experiences thus far.

I hope I've explained myself well enough.  I've started to look forward to these contests/tasks  in the hopes that striving would bring more results.  As a rank beginner I avoided them for almost two years.  But, got to aim high to hit high, right?  Still, I feel a little left out this month...

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Dont get me wrong we probably cant compare each other because for what ever reason i have a higher lucidity rate but i started the TOTMS like 1 or two month after starting with LD. the tasks was damn difficult at the beginning but they motivated me to get lucid and they extended my lucids. if you like you can read one of my first tasks i have done. i "just" needed to climb on a tree and look around.... you cant believe how many FA and attempts it needed to just find ea tree because i couldnt fly at that time...^^ but nevertheless if i finally managed it was one of the awesomenest feelings and i was smiling at least two or three days because of my accomplishment. (Link to short entry...)

its all about the way how you approach this. when you already think: way to difficult for me i cant summon i cant stay long in a lucid you will be right (to bad ey?). you have all day long to incubate and think about how to approach a task. there are a hell lot of "lifehacks/workarounds/pointofviews"  :smiley:  you cant summon? maybe you dont have to maybe a DC has one or maybe you just need to find a school and there you know will be some in the biology room. expectation is key and you dont need to summon that microscope or that school there you just need to find it. and when you incubate and daydream about how you do it and finaly get lucid you just do what you have already done tons of times in your head. you look around and find that school simple you already did this and oh yea there has to be the biology room you was there already (in your incubation/daydream) and if you cant find it at the first glance: ask a teacher he can show you, he might even show you how to use a microscope  :wink2: 

the better you get at lucid dreaming the more you can do a direct approach. Microscope? behind me or in my hand easy. but at the beginning you can work with expectation and workarounds and it WORKS believe me! believe in yourself!  :tongue2:

----------


## Graywolf

Trying to get back into LDing.. I'll try AT I and then see if they'll help me out with AT II!

----------


## woblybil

> No sarcasm.  What you consider a basic task feels kind of daunting for someone with only 20 LD's under their belt despite 2 years of genuine effort and commitment.  Perhaps I should have more faith in my abilities, but simply preserving lucidity is sometimes a challenge for me at this juncture due to the infrequency of LD events. 
> 
> A LD is not such a mundane occurrence when they happen on the order of once per month, which, as you can see, is my average.  I've been here since April of 2014 and have 19 legitimate LD's. (I don't count anything under maybe 3 - 4 minutes).
> 
> If I managed to find or conjure up a microscope, I'd be pretty darned excited.  I'm still at the stage where I wander around in the dream and merely observe or let the dream take it's own course and hope to stay engaged so it doesn't fade too quickly or result in a spontaneous awakening.  I'm sure conjuring or finding specific objects must seem easy peasy to some.   I'm simply focusing on that particular basic task since the others seem well beyond what I've managed to accomplish in my handful of prior lucid experiences thus far.
> 
> I hope I've explained myself well enough.  I've started to look forward to these contests/tasks  in the hopes that striving would bring more results.  As a rank beginner I avoided them for almost two years.  But, got to aim high to hit high, right?  Still, I feel a little left out this month...



We recently had a TOTM requiring Us to ask the dream for a dream guide. like yell out to the dream "Hey dream, I want my dream guide now"
It worked so well that I find myself doing it all the time now..If I thought of the task I could yell to the dream, "Hey dream, I need a microscope" And almost surely it would appear...(That's if I was lucid and if I remembered the task)
Just my two cents worth  ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*failed?! attempts in basic I and advanced I*


*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



...i take of my shoes but randomly get lucid and tell her that we need to postpone this because this is probably not a good idea anyway and i have some tasks to do. i put on my shoes again stand up and leave the room. i put my hand behind my back and say "hey Fryingman take my hand" nothing happens. i move on a different place and repeat it. its not working. i get tensed and move away, i loose visuals but still feel my body inside the dream. two drawn eyes appear inside this blackness and they move there where i look too. i play around with it for some seconds but then decide i want the dream back and engage my body and rub my hands. i get back the visuals and standing outside. i again try the behind my back summon but without success. i form a funnel with my hands and shout out hey FryingMan! and one guy in a group of 3 guys shouts back here! i approach them happy and ask him: "you are fryingman?" "yepp" i jump up and hug him (damn his summoning costs me a lot of emotions xD) he is pretty big like nearly 2m? and looks big but not in fat way but trained, maybe around 40? he or the guy next to him has a black leather jacket. we walk together and i start some smalltalk like how are you. one of the guys starts talking and talking and after some time i say "hey sorry man, dont want to interrupt you but i have something going here: fryingman you know sensei pretty good yes? can you tell me a secret about him?" he answers: "oh i dont know him so good but i know him a little yes" the other guy comments something about sensei but before FM answers i wake up... 





*Spoiler* for _Advanced I_: 



[some more NLD i cant recall] ... move down the street in company of a woman and a older man. while walking a super tiny thought of 'when this is a dream' pops up. my awareness rises instantaniously and i am fully lucid. i do a nosepinch and its difficult to breath thru but i know i am dreaming. those two move infront of me and i tell them to go without me i will catch up. "but wait a sec" i say and pull a stone with telekinesis from a building site next to me and give it to the woman. she looks confused and like i want to shit her and she throws the stone away. [i did this to score some points  maybe not fully lucid yet ] 
i look behind me to the horizon. it is night and i see two buildings on the left and the right side. in the middle i can see the sky. i turn to the woman and tell her: "you see? behind me? there is no building but now you can see the tall building? in the middle? you can see it right?" i turn around and see the building i have summoned. it worked like a charm. i stand next to her and we look both at the building now. 
I tell her: "now, since everything is just a picture, an image in my head i can make this building disappear just like that" i hold up my hand and move it slightly in front of the building. at the beginning not much happen but then i just imagine some more sky instead of the skyscraper and it disappears. i smile to her and she smiles too and seems to be a little impressed and not thinking that i want to kid her anymore. "now do you want to accompany me a little?" i think shortly... originally i wanted to summon a skyscraper to climb it up like spiderman but now that i unsummoned it i dont feel like put in more effort and dream time to make myself a suitable building. 
i look up front and see an old not to high house. this will do i think and "my next goal is to climb up this house like spiderman" while i say so we approach the house and i imagine micro hair on my finger tips [like in the movie ] and start to touch the wall. the woman and the man seem a little confused but do as i do. at the beginning i have some problems and hold myself at edges of the house but then i dont need anything to hold on and climb purely the wall like spiderman. i climb up and for whatever reason there is a roof/ceiling there and i climb up side down. it feels a little weird and i dont know exactly what to do now. i push myself away from the ceiling and land on my feet standing in a room now. 
i am in a kitchen. i think about what to do and pull a rubber ball with TK into my hand i look to the man and tell him "i will change the color of the ball." the ball is blue? now i look at it and will it to change the color to green. after a sec the color starts changing and the man screams up with enjoyment. i stop - but wait the ball turned white. i will a little more and now it changes in green. i feel satisfied. 
i want to mass TK and pick up three items. the ball and two little tomatoes i try to make them levitate at the same time but have some problems with it. i dont try hard enough but instead i change the color of the two tomatoes. because of schemas they turn green like unripe ones, but i want them to be purple i look at them concentrated and it changes and changes to black and then purple. nice! 
so i cant lift enough objects at a time but i could lift something very heavy. i use TK to lift up the water boiler and smash it around. the DC´s around scare up and feel a little uncomfortable but i dont care and start to find it funny to demolish the kitchen. i lift up the stove. i rip and tug around until the cables rip of with some sparks and smash it against the wall. i turn around and lift the refrigerator and throw it across the livingroom (that wasnt there before). i feel like this was enough. i lift a book and throw it a guy against his head and enter the living room. 
i think around what to do and think i could teleport. i approach the window to jump out but on half the way i think it would be smarter to phase thru the wall. i turn left and run straight to the wall. for a part of a second i think about if it would be smarter to do it slowly and static but i decide to jump right thru will work fine. and i phase thru it without a problem [in opposite to some other encounters] and find myself in mid air over a street, as it seems at the height of the 5th floor or something... i am surprised because i didnt expected this and i start falling with waggy arms. while falling i reflect on my situation and tell myself i am invulnerable and my falling gets controlled and i land safely on my feet. 
now it is after dusk, the street is a little wet and it smells wet and fresh. its silent like it should be in the morning hours. i draw a portal with my feet but it looks shitty so i kneel down write with my finger 'My room' draw a portal right beneath it. stand up look at it and try to push my hands in a "handstand" into the portal. nothing happens at the beginning but after some seconds i feel like my finger start to sink in like into wet mud i embrace this feeling and start to sink in completely. i am in the void but still feel like a part of me is inbetween the locations. i give it a last push and feel a litte falling and now am completely in the void. i do some tactile movements to be sure not to wake up. i see some white noise while i think about a sentence i have read some days ago from sageous or sivason or someone: "the void is like a loading screen, like the construct of your head [or something]" i think about it and it makes sense. i finish this thought and feel like beeing long enough here so i start to visualize my room. a homescreen (like in windows) appears with two users. [again schema because thinking of a "loading screen?] i "click" it (but without doing anything...) and stand in my room. i decide to wake up because i am scared i would loose the beginning.





so i dont know: when one goes by exact wording i asked for a secret but didnt get a answer and i asked for company and got it but not until the end of the dream...
*what do you think guys?*

DJ Link for Basic and DJ Link for Advanced

----------


## MadMonkey

I did Basic I Task and Advanced I Task this morning while trying Galantamine for the first time!


*Spoiler* for _Basic I and Andvanced I_: 



 She starts to explain more stuff but I stop following her and say "Wait, before we get any further, will you follow me around till the end of this dream?" "No" she scoffs "Your following me. I'm the dream guide." "I just have to ask that for the Task of the Month." I explain. "Fine" she says and we start to walk again I see that we are walking up some steps toward some sort of dome structure. "You sure are spunky Juliana. Oh, also tell me a secret of AndresLD's." I ask. "Andres? Hmm." she pauses. "Stay away from him for a while. In your dreams I mean. He is still recovering from a dry spell and has something he needs to work through first." We continue walking and talking together for the rest of the dream until I wake up in a false awakening.




My goal itself was to talk to my dream guide so yes she did help my complete my goals. I also wanted to know more about evil witches and she explained some of that as well. Next time I will have her teach me a new power which should be more exciting.

Link to full dream journal entry.

----------


## gab

Forgot all about the tasks in today's morning nap WILD. But remembered how to focus my eyesight from yuschaks book I read yesterday. And got tons of "action".

----------


## RelaxAndDream

This time i claim to complete the Basic I and II and Advanced I even tho i didnt get a good answer and Sensei denied to accompany me


*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



...i cross the street put my hand behind my back and call for sensei. immediately a big hand takes mine and i turn around. an asian looking guy with a bald head and athletic body looks at me. i start to ask "tell me a secret about s... oh damn i wanted to summon FryingMan and not sensei... Nevermind... so tell me a secret about Fryingman" he nods and we start waking next to a construction side and into a building. we hold hands for some time? we phase together thru a wall and i look at him while he phases thru. it looks interesting. he needs some time until he starts talking. he starts and for whatever reason he talks in english and not in german. he talks like he would tell me an epic story. i am confused because of the language and i feel like his sentences dont make sense or i dont understand them. i ask him if he might talk in german plz and he nods again but starts in english again. he says something about 'mind streching' and 'knowing for long time'... i interrupt him...





*Spoiler* for _Basic II and Advanced I_: 



...I interrupt him and ask if behind me there is a microscope, he denys and i look behind and there is nothing, i say "but there has to be one here" and keep on looking. i think i found one and approach it, put some items aside but notice that its a vinyl player. damn... some meters away sensei says "here is a microsope" i go there and it is a digital one. i ask sensei if he would like to accompany me in my dream and do some tasks but he denys and tells me he cant because soon there will be some fights. i push a latexbutton and the light goes on. on the table there are two smartphone with some picture with woods and people in comic style. i put it under the microscope and see the screen magnified and the colors of the picture fluctuate in waves... i feel a little disappointed because i thought i would see something cool....




DJ entry


Plz look into it and tell me if it counts for you!

----------


## gab

> This time i claim to complete the Basic I and II and Advanced I even tho i didnt get a good answer and Sensei denied to accompany me



You summoned someone, asked a question, and got an answer so I would say you did complete this task. No matter if the answer was not really what you expected.

You got a microscope and saw an image in it. - Done

You asked to accompany you. No matter if they agreed or denied, I would say you did the task. You can't control if the DC has other plans that walk with you : D

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> You summoned someone, asked a question, and got an answer so I would say you did complete this task. No matter if the answer was not really what you expected.
> 
> You got a microscope and saw an image in it. - Done
> 
> You asked to accompany you. No matter if they agreed or denied, I would say you did the task. You can't control if the DC has other plans that walk with you : D



Cool thanks, maybe I will Try it again and see if I get a better secret  :;-):  

How come that my nick isn't orange? I thought you have found an work around for it? Past two months it was not orange :-\ :-)

----------


## Patience108

Hey  ::D:  ur all doing good stuff  ::goodjob2::  

I like all these tasks and I'm gonna get some done soon! Talking to DC's is one of my most favourite things n Lucids!

I saw priceless's task to look in the window etc when the suggestion was made and did it some time ago - except it was a train and I flew on the out side waving in at the people sitting on the seats - they freaked out and I found it very funny  ::lol::

----------


## woblybil

> How come that my nick isn't orange?



It's the Bots, They get mad me and cut off my email notifications on the 3rd of each month, If not that they fix it so I can't edit or something else to get even with me (us)  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> How come that my nick isn't orange? I thought you have found an work around for it? Past two months it was not orange :-\ :-)



Soooo needy   ::D:

----------


## Daniele

> Hmmm...Gotta tell you those tasks seem pretty daunting to a beginner.  In one instance, you need to conjure a microscope, and another an airplane?  Jeez.



I feel you and I are at the same level but I had the opposite thought about the tasks. I was surprised that flying was part of an advanced task since most people fly in their LD's frequently. I have been beginning all of my recent LD's with flying because I feel it helps to stabilize and lengthen the dream. It probably also helps exercise your control. So the only extra thing to do is look around expecting to see a plane.  





> I'm still at the stage where I wander around in the dream and merely observe or let the dream take it's own course and hope to stay engaged so it doesn't fade too quickly or result in a spontaneous awakening.



I also do this and think you should continue to do it no matter what stage you're at, but combining it with flying might engage your senses enough to stabilize things more.

----------


## woblybil

Lucid dreams appear in the strangest of places..Just had one halfway thru a nap where I was so happy with the story that I forgot about tasks  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

> Lucid dreams appear in the strangest of places. Just had one halfway thru a nap where I was so happy with the story that I forgot about tasks



Sometimes that happens to me.

----------


## Daniele

I made my first attempt at a task this morning and kind of half way succeeded:

....after leaving the building I find myself sitting on the path leading down the hill and sliding down it like a slippery slide. I become aware that I'm dreaming and will myself to continue sliding faster. I remind myself "I'm dreaming" and take a moment to stabilise by engaging my senses. It's windy and I notice how the cool air feels blowing around my arms and body. I'm in a more open area now and remember the task to fly and find a plane. I look up into the sky and see a white plane, something like a Cessna.
 
I jump into the air and start floating and moving slowly, then will myself to speed up. Then I notice in another part of the sky a red and white biplane.
 
Then a second one, a third, and altogether about seven in a group all doing different manoeuvres. Two of them are doing loop-the-loops. I decide I'll fly over to them but then see a red helicopter pass in front of me, then a second one.
 
They seem closer so I decide to follow them. (I've never seen so many aircraft in the sky at once - my SubC is really helping me but giving me too many choices!). I try speeding up and catching up to them when I see one has landed in the area where I was previously standing. I see a man get out and start walking away. I land and go up to him. He's wearing a cap with something written on it and I take it off his head. I wake realising I got distracted from the second part of the task.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Soooo needy



now i feel bad about it... i know it makes no difference same as the wings but nevertheless its kinda cool ...  ::D: 



*Spoiler* for _Failed Advanced II:_: 



... i walk behind her and she approaches a bus and wants to enter. i hold her and tell her "we can go there soon but first i want to do the TOTM. we have to fly and find a plane and look inside or enter. like we wish" we start flying hand in hand and the sky gets really bright like when you look into the sun and then somewhere else. i feel like the dream destabilize and i start to fly straight down to accelerate to the ground but before i reach it i wake up.




DJ Entry

----------


## Patience108

> now i feel bad about it... i know it makes no difference same as the wings but nevertheless its kinda cool ...



You always look very cool RelaxAnDream but even more now it's true!  ::D: 

My post was sposed to come out Orange but didn't ...honestly!

----------


## gab

> now i feel bad about it... i know it makes no difference same as the wings but nevertheless its kinda cool ...



No need, I was kitting kidding  ::D:  Covering up a "my bad", since I didn't notice lack of orange. 

I appreciate when you guys let me know something is amiss, be it lack of wings or colors or anything else.

Happy dreams!

OMG! I'm just recalling something from last night, feels like a lucid. What was iiiiiit!?

----------


## Patience108

::lol:: I got Basic 1 and advance 1 this morning in Lucid's  :woohoo: 

I was with some DC's and remember to ask one if they have a secret form one of the folks on Dream Views - he shakes his head - so I continue asking " ok what about Dolphin...anything about him?" Nope he says ..." Ok I ask - how about RelaxAndDream...anything about him?" He stops to ponder and says he has a secret about RelaxAndDream   ::D:  I am intruiged but have a feeling the DC is messing with me  ::lol::  
" He's got 3 noses! " says the DC - I laugh and laugh and wake up laughing  :Big laugh: 

I have to type up dream as was pretty long Lucid - going a long with the plot mostly but then doing some tasks every now and then - I met a girl later on and asked her if she would acompany me throught the dream and help accomplish tasks and she said ok soooo

2 tasks done and more to come I hope  ::alien::

----------


## RelicWraith

Airplane Task complete. Gonna shoot for all four others before the Summer Competition ends. That leaves... one day to do as much. Um...


*Spoiler* for _relevant parts_: 



The visuals were clear. I was flying high above in a cloudy blue sky. Yes, just as I wanted!

...

Just recalled the airplane TOTM. I looked around for such, and hoped they'd show up from nowhere. And, just like that, I heard, and from my peripheral vision, saw, several combat jets flying overhead. But, I also heard machine guns firing, and was forced into evasive maneuvers. As I pressed onwards, some silvery, disk-nosed, Star Wars-esque fighter came in view, hovering in reverse at my pace. It fires a barrage of energy beams at me, each way off the mark. I flew over the cockpit. Through a shaded dome, I see the pilot, a man in an orange jumpsuit and modern day flight helmet (complete with visors and breathing apparatus). I pointed my hands at the guy to zap him. The pilot, in turn, frantically hits some dials, and in an instant, the craft flies away at warp speed.




Log 471 - Summer Lucid Competition - Day 15 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PRtitohp5

Finally I completed some tasks of the month without being too lazy to translate them!
Here they are: 


*Spoiler* for _Advanced task i and basic task ii_: 



...After calming myself down, I went out looking for a dream character, hoping to find a female one (here it goes). It was dark out, as in early morning. Surprisingly fast, I saw the faint shape of a female dream character by the neighbor's house. All I could see was that she was tall and had dark hair. As I approached her, I willingly tried to make her shape appear "hotter."

When I was close enough, as to see her clearly, I notice that she is girl a I used to know from high school. That was completely random, as I didn't even think about her (or any specific girl for that matter). But she was indeed good looking, so I permitted my libido to take over for a few seconds while maintaining a high level of awareness, as to not let blind desire completely consume me and to loose my lucidity as a result. 

When that was taken care of, I asked the girl to be my assistant for todays task and she kindly agreed without using any words (at least of the Verbal kind). I asked another dream character that was in sight where I could find a microscope and she pointed to a specific house close by. 

I was hoping for the house to be an awesome crazy scientist's place but it wasn't and there werent any microscopes to be seen. I really wanted to complete the task so I acquired a bunch of junk (including an empty glass of water, Energizer batteries, and a magnifying glass), jumbled them up together in my hands, really hoping to magically create the microscope. 

A part of me doubted my success, but I did it! I created a weird looking little microscope. Maybe the female DC beside me increased my performance. Anyway, I looked through the microscope to see something already in close up. It was something similar to what I saw in my BIOL class (chloroplasts). I decided to keep zooming in, not touching anything in the microscope, just using my will. 

I zoomed in and in and in, until I found myself looking at what I can only describe as a "dance of energy." A bunch of floating, dancing and hypnotizing atoms, or quarks. Whatever it was that I was seeing, it was very colorful.

I wanted to show this thing to my DC assistant, but before I knew it, I lost myself in the now almost psychedelic "dance of energy" and off I went into non-lucidity (until I woke up, not long afterwards).




Full dream: AUG 2014 basic task 2 and advanced task 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Btw: I requested permission to join this group a while back but haven't got an approval... Really don't understand this permission groups thing yet, sorry if I cause any trouble. 

Anyways, I've completed two more tasks (Advanced task ii and basic i) and failed one (Bonus task). I will post them shortly  ::D:

----------


## Lang

Did you try PMing gab about it? I'm sure she would be happy give you wings.  Good luck everyone!!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 
Sure is lonely out here...

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Sure is lonely out here...



in the last days i attempted Advanced II two times and tonight the bonus task. all fails:


*Spoiler* for _Advanced II_: 



-i remember the totm. i look up in the sky and its completely blue. i look out for a plane and i see one with contrails. i start flying but its sluggish and i slowly gain height. i approach the plane but the contrails start to morph, get bigger and make the the sky and the contrails an abstract picture. and i loose focus...
- i jump out of my window and want to approach advanced II. i look up in the sky. its dark. i start flying but again it wont work properly. while in the air i notice the dream destabilizes. i rub my hands but its pretty dark and colorless. so i close my eyes and imagine the sun goes up. its getting a little brighter but i have problems with vision now. i let crash myself down on the ground what "grounds" me in the dream and stabilizes again. i look up in the sky and there are more details now. i see planes everywhere a lot of lights and contrails everywhere. i start flying to one and while approaching it the contrails/plane morphes into two birds that just fly away. i approach another one but suddenly a plane crashes down in my direction next to me to the ground. its a small jet and i try to stop it with TK but i cant. before the plane hits the ground i look up again and focus on getting near a plane. but they are all just small dots in the sky and i dont know how to reach them. i give up with this task...


 


*Spoiler* for _Bonus_: 



... and land again. i remember the bonus task. for a second i am confused because i mix the second weekly task from the spellbee competition where one should put in ones own personality into a pill and let it a dc swallow to see what happen and the bonus task. i approach a pharmacy and enter. a dude is talking to the female pharmacist. i want to lift and throw him away with TK but i cant lift him. he "trys to help" and starts jumping up and down one or two times. i ignore him and tell the pharmacist i need a pill thats shrinks me down so i can jump into someone and see whats inside. she starts doing things and the guy approaches me again. takes me by the side and talks around. after some time i think he wants to tell me a joke and i start listening. but in the end its something about two different metals you glue together and to implant it into a penis so he gets a boner or something?! i again start to ignore him and approach the pharmacist again. she gives me a pretty big pill and i try to swallow it but its to big. i take some whater from a random DC that stands next to me and try to flush it down my throat but i cant manage it. i start to push it down my throat with my bare fingers because i probably wont puke in a lucid but i push and push and it wont work too well. i start to wake up

----------


## woblybil

> in the last days i attempted Advanced II two times and tonight the bonus task. all fails:



Not a total failure... You started my email notifications working again  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

> Sure is lonely out here...



Yup.   Dreaming's generally great but LDs are holding distant still.  Turning up the heat on the intent now.

----------


## woblybil

> Yup.   Dreaming's generally great but LDs are holding distant still.  Turning up the heat on the intent now.



My LD's are gone off track too..For awhile there I was telling my DC's "Don't worry, Its just a big dream" And then thinking, "What did just say?"   Worked every time but like all good things it don't last forever.

----------


## Letaali

Well a DC asked me if I would take him with me where I was trying to teleport and I said "I guess". Does that count for that advanced task? Probably not :p

----------


## Lang

I completed the Basic Task i & Advanced Task ii. 

Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...24-2016-77203/

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> I completed the Basic Task i & Advanced Task ii. 
> 
> Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...24-2016-77203/



there is always a lack of permission if i try to read _any_ of your DJ-links  :Sad:  too bad because i think you have pretty cool dreams... is there a way to change that or is this completely intentional?

----------


## DoubleHelix

^^^Same here.

BTW, have the September TOTM's been published anywhere yet?

----------


## Lang

Sorry!! Here: 
*Spoiler* for _Completed Tasks_: 



*Lucid: Task of the month: Basic Task i and the Advanced Task ii WILD:* It started out when I was in my bed as I was aware of my sleeping body. At the same time, I felt like I was sucked up thru a vortex and into my next dream scene. I landed in a chair in a luxurious hotel with a thud. Apparently, I needed to get ready for a runway job. In the dream, a makeup artist was putting body makeup on me. The makeup itself felt like a light mask. The makeup artist used the Airbrush Makeup. I recall that my entire family was waiting in the audience. There was a Dream Character who looked a lot like the actor, Robert Morse who walked into the backstage and started to stare at me while I was getting dressed. I recall that I closed my eyes, the scene changed and then found myself in an old rundown house. There was a dream character there who reminded me of the actor, James Dean. He expressed his love for me but, I didn't feel the same about him. At this point, I knew that I was dreaming because James Dean has been dead for many years. So, I quickly did my RC and went on. I remembered that I needed to do one of my task of the month so, I summoned my brother and his son, Mikey. I asked my nephew what was Gab's secret was but, he refused to tell me her secret because he thought it was a silly question. Then I decided to leave the room. Then I found myself running thru the hallways and when I finally got to the front door, there was a crowd of DCs in the front yard. I recall that these DCs were calling me a freak. At this point, I yelled,_ "Fuck it!!"_ 
Then I began to levitate 10 feet off the ground. People scream and scattered. While others froze in their place and stared at me. Then stretched my arms and then I took off. I recall that I need to find a plane of the TOTM. Luckily there was a plane that appeared out of nowhere. I flew like superman to this plane. 
Apparently, I was late for the flight in the dream. I flew to one of the windows and looked in. I remember seeing a DC staring back at me. Then she screamed,_ "ALIEN!!"_ Then she fainted in her seat. 
Just then, I almost got sucked into a turbine in the plane. So, I phased thru the plane and ended up in an empty seat next to my friends. I noticed that there was a little boy that was sitting in the seat in front gasped and said to his mother, _"Mommy!! That lady appeared out of nowhere!!"_ The mother answered with, _"That's nice, Honey!"_ She clearly had a headache and didn't want to hear it from the small boy. 
The scene changed once again. I found my dream self in a hospital somewhere in Tibet. Apparently, people there wanted me to _"Heal"_ them. Then the scene changed, and I found myself back the old house again. This time, I was in the living room watching the dream all over again.

----------


## DoubleHelix

It's getting awfully close to the end of the month.  Are the new TOTM's for September posted anywhere yet?

----------


## Lang

The Staff always posts the official thread for the task of the month at the beginning of each month.  :smiley:  However, it's posted in the Lucid Task Club forum for those who have wings.  :wink2:

----------


## DoubleHelix

MKay...guess I'll have to wait another 24 hours since I'm "wingless."    ::damnit::

----------


## woblybil

> MKay...guess I'll have to wait another 24 hours since I'm "wingless."



Yeah'n It's only about 84 hours before my email notifications disappear again  :Sad:

----------


## FryingMan

Well I had 3 LDs last night (with the feeling that there was also a fourth) and no September TOTM posted despite it being the 1st now here during all the dreams, argh!   So I had to spend 'em all on caveman pursuits.  It's a tough job but somebody has to do it.

----------


## woblybil

> Well I had 3 LDs last night (with the feeling that there was also a fourth) and no September TOTM posted despite it being the 1st now here during all the dreams, argh!   So I had to spend 'em all on caveman pursuits.  It's a tough job but somebody has to do it.



 Sounds like you had a rough night  ::yddd:: 
The September Tasks are posted by the way, over here <http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2202381>

----------


## FryingMan

Yeah just noticed, about 14 hours too late.

----------


## spellbee2

> Well I had 3 LDs last night (with the feeling that there was also a fourth) and no September TOTM posted despite it being the 1st now here during all the dreams, argh!   So I had to spend 'em all on caveman pursuits.  It's a tough job but somebody has to do it.



Sorry about that, you know how confusing time zones can be. Here I thought I was fairly early.  :Cheeky: 

Anyway, on to September!  :lock:

----------


## gab

ok clipping time! Everybody is losing them, right?

----------

